# Open Water?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So I'm getting out this weekend. What lakes/resevoirs are open? I heard a rumor today that Deer Creek is completely ice free, anyone drove passed it?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

This weekend Yuba Should Be, Utah lake Already is and pretty much anything that isn't up the mountians really high should be ice free. Deer Creek Might be but im not sure.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I drive by Deer Creek everyday for work. Still has ice! I'll give you another update in the coming days


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I drove past Yuba yesterday on the Painted Rocks side. There was plenty of fishable open water, but still most of the lake is covered in ice. I'd say probably 75%. There's a good chance it will be all open by the weekend. Grantsville is open, Vernon, Utah lake, Paiute, Otter Creek, Minersville. Not sure about much else that's closer.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, there's no way that DC is ice free. The shallows near the inlet are open for a bit though. You may even be able to tube or toon it. I can't say that it would get very deep though.

Yuba's mostly open, but the temps at night keep recreating ice and it's caused some trouble for boaters (as posted on BFT).

I saw some open water pics located to the east of Yuba, though. I think I'll take the fam for our first outing together, this year out that way this weekend.

Good luck, wherever you go.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

DC is definatly still iced over. I just drove by the DC and like LOAH said only open water is near the north inlet. Tibble Fork was at about 75% open water a couple weekends ago so that might be a good option.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fished tibblefork today and it is all open! Very windy so no dice. Couple risers as I was leaving and the wind was dying out. I fished that east end of DC on Saturday and it was very shallow. Give it a week I bet. Goose keep us updated on DC!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Fished tibblefork today and it is all open! Very windy so no dice. Couple risers as I was leaving and the wind was dying out. I fished that east end of DC on Saturday and it was very shallow. Give it a week I bet. Goose keep us updated on DC!


How is the ice by the island looking right now?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its pulled back or was yesterday, about 15 feet according to my source! I wish I could get up there but I have work. Maybe tomorrow but the wifey is not too happy about me being gone fishing all the time. :roll: Ha ha if I go I'll call you jat.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

your source is very wise :lol: your source also reports that he fished for about 15 minutes on the shore north of rainbow bay for about 20 minutes yesterday on the way home from work and caught two 15-16 inch rainbows. he also says that the finger by wallsburg is about 1/3 open as of 3/27


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Maybe tomorrow but the wifey is not too happy about me being gone fishing all the time. :roll:


Buckle up, because you're about to learn how to put your foot down. :lol:

That is, of course, if you ever want to fish again. Sounds like the honeymoon's over. :lol:

BTW, AFdude -

Palisade and Nine Mile are ice free...Most likely Gunnison, as well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Utah Lake looks ice-free but the whole north half of the lake has some green look'in slime on it...... :? 

What the heck is that stuff ?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> Utah Lake looks ice-free but the whole north half of the lake has some green look'in slime on it...... :?
> 
> What the heck is that stuff ?


Does the slime glow in the dark? :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Utah Lake looks ice-free but the whole north half of the lake has some green look'in slime on it...... :?
> ...


Probably....but it looks like it would eat Stren quite well...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No, .45...That's the water. :shock:


----------

